

At The Receiving End Of Bad UI - geon
http://geon.github.com/Personal/2012/06/22/at-the-receiving-end-of-bad-ui/

======
shadesandcolour
To be fair, repeat once means repeat once. That's exactly what it says and so
its what the setting does. It might help if they added a note in smaller text
like they do for other settings.

~~~
geon
It does. But is much less natural than "alert twice" which would mean the same
thing.

~~~
shadesandcolour
I think the problem is that they moved that setting. It used to be in the
Sounds section where you would turn the alert on and off all together and then
repeating was in a different context.

